# [OT] Foto pinguino militare

## lavish

Mi scuso fin da ora con tutti gli utenti/moderatori per questo clamoroso OT, ma volevo condividere con voi delle foto pubblicate oggi su www.repubblica.it (che ho trovato davvero spassose e simpaticissime) riguardo ad un pinguino a cui vengono riconosciuti degli onori militari (non si capisce per cosa  :Shocked:  )

Siamo abituati a vedere rappresentazioni del nostro caro animale-simbolo in tutti i modi, anche munito di lanciarazzi con la scritta "born to frag", ma questo secondo me è insuperabile

http://www.repubblica.it/2003/e/gallerie/esteri/peng/1.html

Prego i MODs di chiudere senza remore il thread qualora lo ritenessero eccessivamente OT  :Wink: 

Ciao a tutti!

----------

## Ic3M4n

 :Shocked: 

----------

## power83

 :Shocked: 

E' incredibile notare il suo faccino alto e fiero, e il portamento, soprattutto delle braccia! :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

su studio aperto hanno fatto vedere il filmato oggi, strabello!

----------

## R1zZ1

E' un mito !!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## 102376

veramente bello!!! mitico sto pinguino

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> su studio aperto hanno fatto vedere il filmato oggi, strabello!
> 
> 

 

certo che siamo caduti veramente in basso!!! studio aperto non è + un telegiornale!!!! trasmettono queste scemenze e non parlano di cose ben  + importanti

----------

## Bukowski

 *zocram wrote:*   

> veramente bello!!! mitico sto pinguino
> 
> certo che siamo caduti veramente in basso!!! studio aperto non è + un telegiornale!!!! trasmettono queste scemenze e non parlano di cose ben  + importanti

 

ahhaahah figata.

cmq una volta hanno fatto un servizio sui denti cariati degli orsi negli zoo :°D infatti non si regolano.

----------

## n3m0

 *zocram wrote:*   

> certo che siamo caduti veramente in basso!!! studio aperto non è + un telegiornale!!!!

 

A memoria d'uomo, non lo è mai stato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## prada

..quel pinguino avrà una pensione militare di gran lunga superiore alla mia.. sempre se io avrò la pensione.....

che tristezza..

----------

## neryo

 *prada wrote:*   

> ..quel pinguino avrà una pensione militare di gran lunga superiore alla mia.. sempre se io avrò la pensione.....
> 
> che tristezza..

 

 :Shocked:  consolati... se ci arrivi alla pensione l'avrai di certo..

figo il pinguz  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

Fieri di essere pinguini  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Lucha

 *prada wrote:*   

> ..quel pinguino avrà una pensione militare di gran lunga superiore alla mia...

 

dipende...data la vita media dei pinguini, non credo che riuscirà a prestare servizio abbastanza a lungo ( a meno che l'età pensionabile non sia calcolata in base alla vita media della specie in esame - ma anche in quel caso, avrà poco tempo per godersela! )

...basta con i viaggi!!! :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *Lucha wrote:*   

> dipende...data la vita media dei pinguini, non credo che riuscirà a prestare servizio abbastanza a lungo ( a meno che l'età pensionabile non sia calcolata in base alla vita media della specie in esame - ma anche in quel caso, avrà poco tempo per godersela! )

 

LOL !

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ma quante ne sanno i norvegesi?

----------

## sorchino

Scusate eh, ma mi sfugge solo una cosa... Perchè tutto ciò?

----------

## lavish

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Scusate eh, ma mi sfugge solo una cosa... Perchè tutto ciò?

 

Non c'era scritto...  :Confused: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Scusate eh, ma mi sfugge solo una cosa... Perchï¿½ tutto ciï¿½?

 

Ã¨ una semplice "mascote" di un battaglione militare, dove sta il problema? non Ã¨ la prima e non sarÃ  l'ultima, pure in italia ce ne sono, non vedo il perchÃ¨ di tutto questo stupore. questo thread mi pare largamente OT e non ne vedo il senso della sua esistenza

----------

## GuN_jAcK

quel pinguino è mitico asdasdasd  :Razz: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *Laiho wrote:*   Scusate eh, ma mi sfugge solo una cosa... Perchï¿½ tutto ciï¿½? 
> 
> Ã¨ una semplice "mascote" di un battaglione militare, dove sta il problema? non Ã¨ la prima e non sarÃ  l'ultima, pure in italia ce ne sono, non vedo il perchÃ¨ di tutto questo stupore. questo thread mi pare largamente OT e non ne vedo il senso della sua esistenza

 

ok, ma è un pinguino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, ma è un pinguino 

 

Muhahaha  :Laughing: 

Dai e' un po' OT, ma uno di quegli OT lollosi che meritano  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> Ã¨ una semplice "mascote" di un battaglione militare, dove sta il problema? non Ã¨ la prima e non sarÃ  l'ultima, pure in italia ce ne sono, non vedo il perchÃ¨ di tutto questo stupore. questo thread mi pare largamente OT e non ne vedo il senso della sua esistenza

 

Io non ho letto che era una mascotte... ad ogni modo, non mi interessa molto, non era questo il punto. Questo thread (largamente OT, non lo nascondo) è nato non per i meriti militari del pinguino, ma per come si atteggia l'animale in questione  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  ma per come si atteggia l'animale in questione

 

giuro che continuo a non capire  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> giuro che continuo a non capire 

 

Cosa?

----------

## Ic3M4n

che atteggiamento ha l'animale?

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ehehe  :Very Happy:  ho trovato anche il video... (grazie ziobudda  :Very Happy: ) peccato sia in wmv

http://www.specwarfare.it/public/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=879

oddddddio è troppo bello! voglio un pinguino... altro che cane e cane! questi si che ti danno soddisfazioni...

----------

## lavish

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> oddddddio è troppo bello! voglio un pinguino... altro che cane e cane! questi si che ti danno soddisfazioni...

 

è vero! Pensa quanto ti metterebbe di buon umore alla mattina vedere un nanerottolo in frack che gira per casa?  :Razz: 

@ Ic3M4n: Secondo me è molto espressivo, sembra davvero che vada fiero del suo grado eheheh. Ovvio che è solo un'impressione  :Wink: 

----------

## sorchino

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *Laiho wrote:*   Scusate eh, ma mi sfugge solo una cosa... Perchï¿½ tutto ciï¿½? 
> 
> Ã¨ una semplice "mascote" di un battaglione militare, dove sta il problema? non Ã¨ la prima e non sarÃ  l'ultima, pure in italia ce ne sono, non vedo il perchÃ¨ di tutto questo stupore. questo thread mi pare largamente OT e non ne vedo il senso della sua esistenza

 

Vabbè dai, era un post simpatico, niente per cui scandalizzarsi.

Che era una mascotte mi era sfuggito, visto che sul link non ne parlano e parlavano della cosa come se davvero si fosse "meritato" l'onorificenza in qualche modo, per questo chiedevo delucidazioni...

----------

## leon_73

Ciao a tutti...

la notizia non e' molto fresca... ma quando l'ho trovata ho subito pensato di postarvela...

... anzi andate a vedervi il filmato direttamente!

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  hi hi sono davvero una carogna, ma vi assicuro che merita di essere visto!!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

http://scotlandtoday.scottishtv.co.uk/content/mediaassets/video/170805penguin_56k.wmv

e per chi non vuole vedersi il video, almeno date un occhi a questa pagina 

http://www.norway.org.uk/edinburgh/2005/nopromotion.htm

Leo

----------

## Sasdo

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti...
> 
> la notizia non e' molto fresca... ma quando l'ho trovata ho subito pensato di postarvela...
> 
> 

 

in effetti se ne era già parlato tempo fa... anche se non trovo il post relativo =)

----------

## GuN_jAcK

già, infatti se ne era già parlato  :Smile: 

----------

## leon_73

e va beeee... come siete cattivi  :Sad:  :'-(....

ed io che ero cosi' entusiasta...

va be... a me era piaciuta lo stesso  :Razz: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Si si, me la ricordo anche io, mi ero piegato in due allora e mi ripiego oggi!!

BELLIIIISSIIIMOOOO!!!

 :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> in effetti se ne era già parlato tempo fa... anche se non trovo il post relativo =)

 

L'ho trovato io... e ho fatto il merge.

----------

## jubushi

scaletta tipo di una puntata del "telegiornale" studio-aperto:

1: La x si è rifatta le tette

2: la velina x si è lasciata da y (lutto)

3: un panda ha sofferto la fame per 2 giorni

4: un micetto cieco è stato ritrovato nella spazzatura

5: ALLARME TEMPO, pioggia in tutta italia

6: collegamento con striscia la notizia

7: approposito......ci sono stati 2 attentati (2000 morti), uomo trovato ucciso a coltellate a casa sua....

andiamo se questo è un telegiornale......io sono un fan di bill gates   :Shocked: 

----------

## xchris

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A memoria d'uomo, non lo è mai stato 

 

Q U O T O  :Very Happy: 

----------

